# MRX Hills Canine Z/D Ultra



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Now that Rex's hair is shorter it is a lot more obvious why he scratches so much and has since we got him in May. I had noticed a few flakes before, but this morning he chewed himself until he bled. His skin is very dry, and pink. 
When I saw the blood it meant to me...call the vet. We have a plan with them so it is free, no need to wait. Rex has also licked his feet since we had him. The vet put him on an antihistimine 1/2 pill 3x a day, Chlorpheniramine? I think that is what it is, I dont have the bottle with me right now. Then he gave me a shampoo to wash him with 3x a week to stop the itching-- Virbac epi-soothe shampoo. I just washed him with that, and sat on the porch with him and in minutes he was dry with the short hair. 
Anyway he gave me a prescription for MRX Hills Canine Z/D Ultra and said we could get it today or wait a few weeks and see how the shampoo and antihistimine works. I chose to wait so I could consult all my spoiled maltese buddies. 
Rex was on some walmart brand food before we got him, we switched him to Nutro Natures Choice puppy and we are now in the process of switching him to the Nutro Natures Choice Adult small bite. He has always had this itching problem, even when he was on the walmart stuff. I really dont think it is the food. Isnt the Lamb and Rice Nutro supposed to be good for dogs with allergies? 
Any recommendations? Is this other food that much better?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u need food that has a protein and carb source that isnt common in foods. like duck and potato or venison, rabbit and green pea etc. the z/d ultra is also good b/c the protein ans carbs are hydrolyzed into tiny particles to where the body doesnt recognize the chicken as chicken etc. are u positive he has no fleas? chewing himself til he bleeds sounds like a flea allergy...food is usually feet and ears. one flea bite can set a dog off. what flea preventative are u on?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I read somewhere that dogs with allegies you should try a fish capsule squeezed on the food. Lacey eats the Natural Balance Venison food. On the bag it says it is for dogs with allegies. I do know that if Lacey gets lots of different kinds of people food she gets ear infections. So no eggs or cheese for her because that seems to be a big no-no for Lacey...she eats them, she gets ear infections. 

I have learned that most vets don't know a whole lot about food allergies and dogs. My last dog a black lab had ear infections all the time and my vet at the time never once mentioned food allergies. My current two vets (partners in a clinic) are great but they have told me I know more about the correct type of food to feed a maltese then they do. Not to many holitics (SP?) vets in my area so I am always on the lookout for food info.

The one thing I have learned is not to feed to many different foods at once. Lacey eats her Natural Balance and right now she is getting liver as a treat (she is currently in clicker training class). She isn't to bad of an eater but if she goes a day without eating to much I don't worry about it anymore. She will eat the next day. The first 9 months I had her I was so worried about her eating that I was feeding her all kinds of things...and of course she had lots of ear infections. 

I hope you find something that works for you. For me it was to keep her on a diet that I know doesn't cause her to have ear infections and that is what has worked for us.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 4 2005, 01:03 PM
> *u need food that has a protein and carb source that isnt common in foods.  like duck and potato or venison, rabbit and green pea etc.  the z/d ultra is also good b/c the protein ans carbs are hydrolyzed into tiny particles to where the body doesnt recognize the chicken as chicken etc.  are u positive he has no fleas?  chewing himself til he bleeds sounds like a flea allergy...food is usually feet and ears.  one flea bite can set a dog off.  what flea preventative are u on?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77852*


[/QUOTE]

He has never had a flea, we have always checked him. He is using K9 Advantix and was on Revolution when we got him.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 4 2005, 01:03 PM
> *food is usually feet and ears.  one flea bite can set a dog off.  what flea preventative are u on?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77852*


[/QUOTE]

He is chewing on his hips a lot and his back knees, that is wear he was tending to mat a lot. I dont want to do too many things at once...shampoo, medicine and food, because then we wont really know which is working. I gave him the medicine at about 12:30 and washed him right after, he hasnt scratched in awhile. So right there I dont know whether it was the medicine or the shampoo. I was reading a little on the food allergy and he doesnt show any intolerance to food. The Hills food sounds like something for someone with a food intolerence. He goes to the bathroom maybe twice a day, not runny, he doesnt throw up or get gassy either. From what I am hearing you say it sounds like you dont think it is the food much either? He also sneezes a lot, do you think that has anything to do with anything?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well the medicine and shampoo is just to give him relief...doesnt matter which of the two works as long as it helps...doesnt souns liek food..sounds like a contact allergy..him biting his rear screams flea allergy. not saying he has fleas. does he go outside and sit in the grass. all it takes is one to jump on him then bite then leave. it will have him itching for a week. im on my dermatology rotation and i have been seeing this all week long. most people never see the flea..sometimes we find evidence they were there. also he could be allergic to something he sits on like the grass, his bed, etc. its hard to say. they can allergy test to see, not that it is cheap. but it can be necessary in a dog with bad allergies.

food trials should be done for at least 6 months to rule out food allergies, soif u go this route make sure u stick to it, meaning no treats and heartworm preventative only in a pill form.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex rarely goes outside other than for a quick potty (we are trying box training him to the patio, but even though he poos out there he will only pee in the grass), when he does he seems to be especially bothered if the grass is freshly cut. Once in awhile if I take him out and he doesnt need to potty, he will sit down so I pick him up. Will the fleas still bite with the flea prevention? Terminix has also sprayed our yard for fleas as a preventative, but as soon as it rains I am sure that is gone. 
I will keep in mind the 6 mo for a food trial. No treats, Rex would hate me. I think we will try the shampoo/medicine route first then since it seems more like he has a contact allergy.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well advantage is the best for the fleas....so hopefully that isnt the cause. if it is seasonal you can be sure it contact..if it is all the time then its harder to say. how old is rex?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 4 2005, 02:10 PM
> *well advantage is the best for the fleas....so hopefully that isnt the cause.  if it is seasonal you can be sure it contact..if it is all the time then its harder to say.  how old is rex?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77873*


[/QUOTE]

Rex is 10 months old. I am really going to have to take note of when he is scratching the most. It seems like all the time, but then it could be more times than others. So something could be setting him off and I just havent picked up on when it is. It has now been 5 hours since the medicine and bath and no scratching. The vet said we could use his regular conditioner after the prescription shampoo, so it must not have been his conditioner making him itchy. I am supposed to wash him 2-3 times a week now with that shampoo...I was only washing him every 2-3 weeks before since his skin was so dry already. 2-3 times a week sounds like a lot, at least he isnt hard to dry now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 4 2005, 05:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rex is 10 months old. I am really going to have to take note of when he is scratching the most. It seems like all the time, but then it could be more times than others. So something could be setting him off and I just havent picked up on when it is. It has now been 5 hours since the medicine and bath and no scratching. The vet said we could use his regular conditioner after the prescription shampoo, so it must not have been his conditioner making him itchy. I am supposed to wash him 2-3 times a week now with that shampoo...I was only washing him every 2-3 weeks before since his skin was so dry already. 2-3 times a week sounds like a lot, at least he isnt hard to dry now.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77903
[/B][/QUOTE]

All the scratching is probably what caused the mats. It is the worst thing for causing them......


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh I forgot to add, his skin got pinker when I put on the k9 advantix. That seemed to irritate him immediately he was trying to get to it, but the next morning it was like it never happened.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 4 2005, 04:30 PM
> *All the scratching is probably what caused the mats. It is the worst thing for causing them......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77906*


[/QUOTE]

I am sure it was! That is where he scratches, chews the most. When he came home from the groomers his skin looked fine, not red or bleeding or anything, but once he started chewing we were able to see something was going on. The vet was never able to see down that deep before when I would mention it with other visits. That is what started us on the k9 advantix, him thinking it could be a flea allergy or something, eventhough the flea could be long gone. 

I feel so bad for my baby, he moves in with us and has been to the vet 6 times since mid May! He has been through so much! I try and spoil him to make up for all that!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 4 2005, 05:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure it was! That is where he scratches, chews the most. When he came home from the groomers his skin looked fine, not red or bleeding or anything, but once he started chewing we were able to see something was going on. The vet was never able to see down that deep before when I would mention it with other visits. That is what started us on the k9 advantix, him thinking it could be a flea allergy or something, eventhough the flea could be long gone. 

I feel so bad for my baby, he moves in with us and has been to the vet 6 times since mid May! He has been through so much! I try and spoil him to make up for all that!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77911
[/B][/QUOTE]

So, getting the hair cut really short turned out to be a blessing in disguise... now at least you can see what is going on and hopefully can get it fixed.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 4 2005, 04:36 PM
> *So, getting the hair cut really short turned out to be a blessing in disguise... now at least you can see what is going on and hopefully can get it fixed.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


It strange how things always turn out like that!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well if the advantix is irritating him then switch to the regular advantage...dont go to frontline. advantage is the best for flea allegies. hes so young to be so itchy...hope u figure it out and he wont have more probs later. poor guy...glad you cut him short then







r u letting the shampoo sit on for the 10 minutes? as long and as horrible as it is..its the most important part of the process


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jul 4 2005, 05:02 PM
> *Could it be allergic to the advantag?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77924*


[/QUOTE]
my moms dog had an allergic reaction to frontline...she had a red streak down her back then spread all over her body...it isnt as common to have a reaction to advantage (can happen though)..but he could be reacting to the pyrethrin in the advantix. but you would see a similar pattern.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He is awfully young to be itching that much already. My late lhasa had ear infections as a puppy but developed the full blown allergies only around 2 years old. I would try to keep rice and corn out of his diet for a starter. The antihistamine and shampoo will not cure him of the allergy, they are only to make him more comfortable.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

He is back to scratching with 45 minutes until he can take his medicine. I put his boots on him to take him outside so the grass wouldnt touch his legs and he sat down. We came inside and he started itching. I am really starting to think it is the grass. I got mosquito bites, like 4 in the 5 minutes we were outside, do you think even though I cant see any because of his fur he could be getting them too? Doe the flea stuff prevent mosquito bites as well?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the advantix is supposed to prevent mosquitos..but i dont know how well it works..he might be getting bit..that might be whats making him flare up. poor guy







if its only 45 min its safe to go ahead and give it to him.


----------

